# Ich pflanze Unkraut, wer noch?



## StefanRP (18. März 2014)

JA liebe Leute,
das soll jetzt kein Witz oder Provokation sein, aber ich liebe seit Kindheit an Wildkräuter oder besser gesagt
Unkräuter, alles was als Ruderalflora angesehen wird.

An der Böschung zu meinem Teich, er ist ein halber Hochteich, habe ich verschiedene Gräser, Löwenzahn, Brennesel,
Kratzdiestel usw vom Nachbar ausgegraben und bei mir eingesetzt.
Mal sehn ob die reguläre Wuchleistung i.d. Vegetationsperiode erreicht wird.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Tanny (18. März 2014)

Hallo Stefan, 
 ... was sind denn UNkräuter?  

Bei mir gibt es  keine UNkräuter. 
Hier wachsen unendlich viele Wildkräuter 
....und die meisten davon sind, wie ich gerade im Rahmen eines Jahresseminars lerne, nicht nur gesund sondern 
auch noch richtig lecker 
Brennessel, Löwenzahn, Vogelmiere und Co. haben wir bereits zu verschiedenen Gerichten verarbeitet...

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Bengel (18. März 2014)

Ich könnte Giersch beisteuern. Wat wär ich froh ich könnte den aus meinem Garten vertreiben, seufz.

LG Alice


----------



## RKurzhals (18. März 2014)

Hallo Stefan,
Unkräuter sind bei mir diejenigen Pflanzen, die sich bei mir im Garten partout nicht benehmen können, und sich zu stark ausbreiten. Da ist je nach Garten so verschieden, dass es nur wenige Pflanzen gibt, die wirklich allgemein unbeliebt sind. Selbst im Gartencenter kann man mittlerweile auch gefleckte Taubnesseln, Ackergauchheil und andere Kräuter für Geld erstehen, die andere mit Fleiß bekämpfen (oder die sich von alleine einfinden - bei mir wächst auch einiges an vermeintlichem Unkraut in Garten).


----------



## StefanBO (19. März 2014)

Hallo,
inzwischen wächst bei mir wohl so das meiste, was die Natur hier hergibt und was sich hält. Manchmal fällt mir noch eine Samenmischung ("Schmetterlingswiese" oder so) in die Hände, aber das meiste davon hält sich ja nicht auf Dauer. Als der Garten noch neu war, habe ich ständig Löwenzahn, Klee, __ Gänseblümchen, Wiesenschaumkraut, überhaupt blühende Wiesenkräuter, überall mitgenommen, wo es ging, und Blumenzwiebeln "zum Verwildern" gekauft. Jetzt eben nur noch gelegentlich ...


----------



## Teicher (19. März 2014)

Ich halt's so,  was von selber kommt, darf bleiben bis es zeigt das es nichts taugt.  Was bei mir an Blumen und vers. anders zeug angeflogen ist ist a wahre pracht.
Müßt nur wenig wieder entfernen.


----------

